# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  قصيدة (أسطول الحرية)

## هدوء عاصف

أسطول الحرية 



 



مضى في البحر لا يخشى 
ولا تثنيه بحريَّة
وكان هتافه صدقاً
وإيماناً وحريَّة
يزلزل دولة الأحقاد
بالخطب الحماسيَّة
هي القطرات تنذرهم
بقرب تدفق الطوفان 
********* 
مضى حلف الفضول إلى
ديارٍ عمَّها الظلم
فكان مخاضه ألماً 
وكان مسيره حلماً
فماذا يصنع الحلم
بوجه قذائف الطيران 
******* 
سفائنه من الأمجاد
حمولته بخير الزاد
يعبِّر عن ضمائرنا
ويمضي صادق الميعاد
برغم تخاذل الأعوان 
***** 
مضى بالحق والعزَّة
يصاحبه دعاء الكلِّ
متجهاً إلى غزَّة
لم يثنيه تهديد
ولم تغري به الهزَّة
وواجه دولة البهتان 
***** 
مضى بالفعل لا الأقوال
ليفضح ذلك الطبَّال
ويفضح من أضاعونا
وبايعوا ذلك المحتال
عظيم الجاه والسُّلطان 
***** 
حكومات من العملاء
و أرتال من الشهداء
وتمضي كلُّ قافلةٍ
إلى أهدافه العلياء
شهداءٌ إلى الجنَّة
وحكام إلى النيران 
****** 
نعم ضربوك بالرشاش
نعم وضعوك في الإنعاش
ولكن أنت مقدامٌ
وغيرك خائف رعَّاش
فلا تأسى على الغربان 
***** 
ألا يا شاهد العصر
أتعلم سرَّ ما يجري
هو الميلاد للتحرير
هو الخذلان للخنزير
بوادر مطلع الفجر
ومبدأ ثورة النصر
لدكِّ معاقل الطغيان




عمر قرافي - السودان الشقيق

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

دمائهم سالت وغرقت البحر بطهارتها 

فاين حكام العرب من صرختهم 

اين طلاب الحرية 

اين الجامعة العربية 

من المغيث غير رب العباد 

لا اله الا الله 
نحتسبهم من الشهداء عند رب العزة 

مشكور على نقلك للقصيدة للحادثة المفجعة التي استفقنا عليها فجر اليوم 

سيشهد التاريخ الفلسطيني مجزة جديدة من مجازر الاحتلال ضد المدنينين العزل لكن هذه المرة ليس على الارض 

بل في عرض البحر 

31/5/2010م

تقبل مروري

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
مرورك الكريم له دلاله فشكرا لكِ..


وليت الأمة لا تمر على هذه الفاجعة وغيرها مرور الكرام ..

فالصهاينة كعادتهم ، يتوقعون منا العودة الى السبات بعد التظاهر والغضب ، اعذرهم يا اختي ، فقد عوّدناهم.





الحرية .. لأسطول الحرية

ولا نامت أعين الجبنـــــــــــــــاء .
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ألا يا شاهد العصر
أتعلم سرَّ ما يجري
هو الميلاد للتحرير
هو الخذلان للخنزير
بوادر مطلع الفجر
ومبدأ ثورة النصر
لدكِّ معاقل الطغيان



يسلم اديك خيو والله انه الخنزير احسن من هاليهود 
ورحم الله شهداء المسلمين 
سلمت يداك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ألا يا شاهد العصر
> أتعلم سرَّ ما يجري
> هو الميلاد للتحرير
> هو الخذلان للخنزير
> بوادر مطلع الفجر
> ومبدأ ثورة النصر
> لدكِّ معاقل الطغيان
> 
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بكِ اختي الكريمة .. وصدقتِ ، رحم الله الشهداء وفك اسرى المظلومين ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

> حكومات من العملاء
> و أرتال من الشهداء
> وتمضي كلُّ قافلةٍ
> إلى أهدافه العلياء
> شهداءٌ إلى الجنَّة
> وحكام إلى النيران


حقيقة مكتوبة الزمن يعرفها والجميع يعرفها لكن الصمت يخيم في كل مكان

يسلموا هدوووء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حقيقة مكتوبة الزمن يعرفها والجميع يعرفها لكن الصمت يخيم في كل مكان
> 
> يسلموا هدوووء


 

أهلا بكِ بياض الثلج ..

----------


## prince love

[glint]شكرا لك على القصيد الأكثر من رائعة وانشاء الله تتحرر فلسطين ونرجع حتى نحضنها بقلوبنا وأرواحنا[/glint] :SnipeR (9):

----------

